# Blue german alcohol



## pinksugar (Dec 19, 2007)

ok, so tonight I went out with my oldest school friend, Janna, who I've known for 11 years. We went to one of our favourite restaurant/bars, the Lowenbrau, which is a german bar.

I was trying to think of something intersting to have and I remembered this blue drink I'd had there before. I told the waiter that I wanted 'that blue drink' and he knew what i meant, but I still have no idea what it was that I was drinking. I had 2 shots of it since some random stranger bought a second glass at the bar.

Does anyone know what it is?

A. it's bright blue like dishwashing liquid

B. it's german. The writing is in german

C. the bottle is made to look like it has ice inside

it tastes fiery but no other distinctive taste. I'm pretty sure it has a high alcoholic content because I'm not exactly sober when I'm writing this.

I've seen it at my local specialty bottle shop but I'd love to know if anyone else has tried it or what it's called! I'm guessing it's some type of schnapps






any ideas?


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmmm I am not sure but it sounded delicious!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 19, 2007)

haha im not sure delicious is the word! drunkarific is probably more suitable. Sigh. I can tell I will regret this tomorrow...


----------



## Andi (Dec 19, 2007)

hm well I have to say I have no idea what it could be! There was this energy drink once, called "blaue Sau" (means blue female pig translated lol) but I donÂ´t know if itÂ´s still around. I guess you could mix it with some type of liquor.

But I guess thatÂ´s not what it is. IÂ´m curious too now!


----------



## farris2 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have no idea Rosie,sounds like it was good though.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 22, 2007)

LOL! I don't drink so I have no idea, but it sounds like it's good!!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 24, 2007)

I have no idea what this liquor is but it sure sounds yummy.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 24, 2007)

I found it!

I FOUND ITTT!!

it's this stuff:






Genuine Tyrolean â€œGletscherEisâ€

Ice &amp; Fire Liqueur

Icy and arctic, yet strong and "blazing" hot.

This delicious "glacier ice" fire liqueur is made from alpine herbs and bitter oranges. It has a refreshing and invigorating effect and enhances your well-being.

Pure "glacier ice" â€“ just shake it! A wake-up call from the eternal ice!


----------



## Maysie (Dec 24, 2007)

that looks good Rosie. I love blue drinks! Actually I'm about to get my drink on for my fiance's family's Christmas get together. Woot!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 25, 2007)

lol that sounds awesome! have a great time



maybe you could pick up some gletscher eis on the way!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 25, 2007)

That looks so delicious! I plan on heading to the liquor mart before New Years. Hopefully they have this brand.


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 25, 2007)

Cool bottle, Rosie. Now you'll know what to ask for at the bar.





I just got done drinking a marijuana and have a VERY slight buzz. I also bought a small "shot" bottle of some type of liquor that contains tequila, chocolate and strawberry flavors and I might drink that too.


----------

